# Keep them away



## elmo (Jun 21, 2010)

My wife blind-sided me with divorce. We have had a temporary hearing and I agreed to allow her to move back into the marital home because she played me during the hearing stating she wanted to work it out. Once she got what she wanted, she changed totally. This has broken my heart and taken an emotional toll on me. I have moved to my parents home and get my 4 year old son every other week. Now my son tells me that a man (Mike) lives with mommy and sleeps with her. My son has also said many other things which cut me. We have another hearing coming up. My question is this.....Is there anything I can do to keep that man out of a home that is in my name and that I am making half the payment for? Is there any stipulations that my attorney can put so to get him out of our home? This is not good for a 4 year old to be subjected to this. Please any advice.


----------



## bellringer (Aug 20, 2010)

I had a meeting with my stbx and our lawyers and they both told both of us that there is to be no opposite sex sleep overs while our son is in the house. I had a friend that was living with her boyfriend and when his son came to visit she had to go sleep at her parents for the weekend. you can speak to your attn and have that put in writing. I am so sorry she douched you over. mine did to, but I couldnt be happier now, as you never know a person really until something like this happens. Only wish mine would see his gf more then he would leave me the f alone!!!!


----------



## 827Aug (Apr 27, 2008)

Definitely speak to your attorney. But, if it were me, I would move back in the house. The house is yours too. She basically lied at the hearing--something which should be brought up at the next hearing.


----------



## JHELP (Aug 29, 2010)

I agree with 827 move back in to the house.If she wants the divorce she can move out. I was told by my attorney leaving the home can sometimes be considered abandonment but if you have already had a hearing doubt that would be your case.


----------

